# Mikes 3 DC Audio 15" Sundown and battery upgrade GMC Safari Support for him to get back to the build.



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Wiring BIG CAR AUDIO System w/ Multiple Batteries & Installing Sundown SUBWOOFER Amplifier Alternator | HOW TO be a KICK ass Dude! *



Part 1 here: 









This seems like a good a good place to put this as its been 3 months since this video came out. And a little over 2 years to make the airwaves. 

Part 2 Bellow. 






==============================================================



Now, I want you to watch something. This is not a Planned setup. This is this mans REAL world repose., Watch the Prank. And that should set into motion what I mean. 






If you saw Part 2.5 really, you might have caught the end of the video. And as you know, Mike lost his leg. Its things like this that make you wonder a little bit about plans in your life. 

I Genuinely do not remember seeing this video on his channel in 2018. But looking back? I really like the feel of it all. It just seems so Easy. Fluid. And just kind of fun to watch some guys do their thing. Almost like it was a Happier time and place. 









I just wanted to say, that sometimes, things hit you hard. But you should not let them bring you down. No matter what it is. * OR WHO... Just Keep swimming. 










*
All I am saying, is that you don't need to wait for the Holidays to say _hello. _


----------

